# Beretta 92f



## monster13 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just traded a springfield xd for a beretta 92F wood grips. i would like to find out more information about this gun. it has cherry wood grips and it is Brand new! when i traded it it was not even fired. i put 50 rounds through it. It says made in Italy and the sn# is C77856Z. The stamp on the side says AP. Now I'm wondering how a gun this old can be Brand new never fired before. He purchased it from a Gun shop two days ago. Now could they of had this gun sitting this whole time or what? I have also heard horror stories about the 92F and the slide. Is this something i should worry about? I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how, but hopefully this info can lead me in the right direction.


----------



## monster13 (Nov 17, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/shi6iwwi9rxxb5m/oYy93b3exZ


----------



## monster13 (Nov 17, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/aqk1pg26um67nff/msVNQOG6At


----------

